# C-shock Fotd Inspired By Verdge



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 18, 2007)

hey peeps...i was inspired to do this look after watching verdge's c-shock tutorial...i went to a different mac than where i normally go (it was a counter)...and they liked my makeup and wanted me to turn my application in to them "so i can be working there just like them" (quoted one of the workers)..hehe!...also i dont know if the quality of the pics look any better..my baby surprised me with a canon sd750...i cried cause he knew i wanted that camera so much..i was too happy..anyways i know i cant measure up to what verdge did, but i tried..here is what i used

*face*
nc50 studio tech foundation
nc50 liquid foundation
nc45 loose powder
deep dark msf
clinique spice wine blush
gold spill msf

*eyes*
beiging shadestick
wondergrass
big t
bang on blue
romping
fab and flashy
urban decay polyester bride
ricepaper
benefit high brow
smashbox brow tech
blacktrack fluidline
ardell wispies lashes
smolder eye kohl

*lips*
nightmoth l/l
nyx barbie pink l/g























let me know what cha think...thanks for lookin


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 18, 2007)

hun, you look beautiful. i dont blame those girls in the least bit in asking you to turn in your application for a job. you did a wonderful job.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 18, 2007)

thank u


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW! that looks amazing


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

SO pretty! Great job!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 18, 2007)

AMAZING! You're so beautiful, you have such a gorgeous face! Loving the makeup!


----------



## entipy (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome!! Congrats on the new camera! How freakin' cool!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once again, you never cease to amaze me with what you can do with your lips! Just awesome!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 18, 2007)

Your lip combos are always something to envy!


----------



## aeryss (Aug 18, 2007)

wow, very intense, very nice!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow... looks awesome!! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and YAY for the new camera!!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 18, 2007)

Beautiful.  It reminds me of a tropical bouquet of gorgeous flowers. Congratulations on the camera.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 18, 2007)

Very bright & beautiful!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks everybody


----------



## Ciara (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice job....looks great!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 18, 2007)

omg... i love this!!!! great look!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 18, 2007)

*~*I see why MAC wants you!!! Your looks amaze me every time!!!*~*


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 19, 2007)

thank u


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 19, 2007)

beautiful! the color placement is so interesting


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 19, 2007)

yea, its so cool..thanks


----------



## breathless (Aug 19, 2007)

that looks really GREAT! i swear, i think you should go and work for mac =]


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 19, 2007)

i still dont have that car, but i gotta work someway around that..thats like 2 offers and thats a sign..im going to turn in the app next week


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 19, 2007)

Love this look!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 19, 2007)

thank u


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 19, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love your lip combo. I have that same camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Don't you just love it? I'm curious though, what settings do you have yours on because I just can't seem to get my makeup to show as well as yours. It keeps getting washed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...maybe it's the lighting but I can never get it right.


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 19, 2007)

wow! you look really great in these vibrant colors. foxy and fun.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Lady* 

 
_Absolutely gorgeous! Love your lip combo. I have that same camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't you just love it? I'm curious though, what settings do you have yours on because I just can't seem to get my makeup to show as well as yours. It keeps getting washed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...maybe it's the lighting but I can never get it right._

 

oh yea i love it...i like the 3 inch screen...i had it on the macro setting with the flash on


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

thank u


----------



## verdge (Aug 20, 2007)

WoooooWWWW!!!! You really did a great job.... I think it's better than what I did...coz your eyes are so pretty...and you can really see the colors!!! you rock!!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

You look amazing !!! i love your lips


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_WoooooWWWW!!!! You really did a great job.... I think it's better than what I did...coz your eyes are so pretty...and you can really see the colors!!! you rock!!!_

 

awwww, thanks girl...feels good coming from ya


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 20, 2007)

Man you are killing it! As a sista myself..you are one of the few that im like yea..do it girl..and with quality...such quality. I wish i could have lipstick show up on me soooo well and look great. Do you have an tips on lip stick application. I'm figuring i probably need to lay down a concealor..Im about a NW47.

Everytime I see a look from you..it is HAWTNESS!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_Man you are killing it! As a sista myself..you are one of the few that im like yea..do it girl..and with quality...such quality. I wish i could have lipstick show up on me soooo well and look great. Do you have an tips on lip stick application. I'm figuring i probably need to lay down a concealor..Im about a NW47.

Everytime I see a look from you..it is HAWTNESS!_

 
thanks girl

sure, i have always been bettet with lips cause thats all i wore at first when i was younger (thats all i was allowed to wear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)..so i had more experience with them...i have no real tips though..im a black woman who takes chances with lip colors..the only tip i got is i put the liner on pretty bold and then the gloss on just in the middle of the liner and blend it, but i do all this while the lips are dry so put whatever lip primer first so it can be a little dry by the time ya do the lips (i would assume you do lips last)..it comes out more vibrant..i dont wear alot lipstick..i only got one from mac..ima gloss girl..hope this helps


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 20, 2007)

Oooh.  Very nice!  So colorful!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

thank u maam


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 20, 2007)

i love it!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Starbright211 (Aug 20, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG love your lips!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok, how did I miss this.

beautiful!!

And I have that same camera too!! Isn't it awesome!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 25, 2007)

its great girl..thanks


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_oh yea i love it...i like the 3 inch screen...i had it on the macro setting with the flash on_

 
Yes the 3 inch screen is lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've never tried it on macro setting thanks for the tip.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 25, 2007)

welcome...macro i for really close up shots


----------



## Renee (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful! Tell me how you use both Studio Tech and liquid foundation. I am always looking for new foundation tips. Thanks!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 26, 2007)

um..not really a tip...i just used both that day, but i usually use one or the other...thanks...i need to look into mineral foundation cause i got some little bumps on my face


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 26, 2007)

Girl, you look fierce.....


----------



## missymaricel (Aug 26, 2007)

I Love It!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 26, 2007)

I love it...C-shock is really MAC's best collection yet


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks..oh goodness i love that collection


----------



## kaneda (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks wkd! Love it!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is so pretty, how do you get those fine lines right under your browlines, in white. I love that and I want to know how you did it!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 5, 2007)

Bright, bold and beautiful!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 5, 2007)

i absolutly love it! x


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Dec 6, 2007)

lucky day i guess (seriously) thanks all though


----------



## rocketqueen (Dec 6, 2007)

I love that combo!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Dec 6, 2007)

thank u


----------



## Ms.Maybelline (Dec 6, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

You pull off this look fabulously--great job!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, very pretty and colorful !!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Dec 9, 2007)

thank u thank u!


----------



## sweetr (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolute amazing<3


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow this is amazing!!
Your skills are fantastic!
And you should definitely turn in your application! Good luck!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## shorty (Feb 6, 2008)

those lips amaze me!! you carry these colous so well, i would definitly buy my mac from you!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Feb 17, 2008)

thank u!


----------

